# just found out I have testicular cancer and both my balls will be removed in an operation tomorrow morning



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

i have operation tomorrow and my urologist is saying that they will remove both of my balls is it necessary to remove both balls what will happen if they remove both balls help me my life has been fucked


----------



## Deleted member 16861 (Jun 16, 2022)

Man and i thought this morning my life sucks because my nose is overprojected. Sorry to hear that brother


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (Jun 16, 2022)

Lol dis nigga getting neutered


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 16, 2022)

Tales from Chandinagar


----------



## Patient A (Jun 16, 2022)

Have you had the vaccine?

Also,

No balls for your face


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

Zerengin02 said:


> Man and i thought this morning my life sucks because my nose is overprojected. Sorry to hear that brother


u think they will take both balls out or just one they said they are not sure yet but anything can happen in the operation do u think i can have kids with one ball


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jun 16, 2022)

Are you retarded? This is great news. Now you can eat however you want and sleep 4 hours and still have 1000 ng/dl pharma roids for life


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> Its not about having kids, without balls you cant have sex


can i have sex if i go on steroids and or can i have sex with one ball


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

Patient A said:


> Have you had the vaccine?


i had 3 vaccines including booster do u think thats the reason why i had this should i talk to my urologist about this can it be reversed do u tink


----------



## Gonthar (Jun 16, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> i have operation tomorrow and my urologist is saying that they will remove both of my balls is it necessary to remove both balls what will happen if they remove both balls help me my life has been fucked


Who exactly are you?


----------



## Patient A (Jun 16, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> i had 3 vaccines including booster do u think thats the reason why i had this should i talk to my urologist about this can it be reversed do u tink


*NO REFUNDS







*


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> Bro idk man, bro explain how it went, how they found it, didnt you have sympthoms?


I had symptoms but the dumb urologist kept checking me for 3 weeks with his shitty scanner but he found nothing then he sent me to ultra scan and today morning i got result since then i have extreme headache


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 16, 2022)

LARP


----------



## Anstrum95 (Jun 16, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 16, 2022)

volcelfatcel said:


> Tales from Chandinagar





jaw_is_law said:


> LARP


mirin OP's dedication to looksmax.org 
letting us know before his family he has a cancer operation


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 16, 2022)

OP why did you think posting that was a good idea


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> OP why did you think posting that was a good idea


i need help i dont have any freinds except this site


----------



## misterstabone (Jun 16, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> i need help i dont have any freinds except this site


then u wont experience a difference in quality of life without balls


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> OP why did you think posting that was a good idea


do u think i can have kids without balls is there any way any surgery which can take sperm out of my balls right now and freeze it or something are u aware of anything like that


----------



## LooksOrDeath (Jun 16, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> do u think i can have kids without balls is there any way any surgery which can take sperm out of my balls right now and freeze it or something are u aware of anything like that


Yes

dictioanry definition of sperm bank 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 16, 2022)

"I'm vaxxed"


----------



## jaw_is_law (Jun 16, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> Its not about having kids, without balls you cant have sex


testosterone replacement therapy as long as you have a dick


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

LooksOrDeath said:


> Yes
> 
> dictioanry definition of sperm bank 🤦‍♂️


thanks i will ask my urologist rn


----------



## Bonesbonesbonesbone (Jun 16, 2022)

why are you so calm when your getting your testicles removed. How did you have enough willpower too post a thread on this ? This is obviously larp if you show no proof and you are cointinituing to speak with others even when your nuts are going to be removed which is what makes you a man...

larp unless proof and video proof too


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 16, 2022)

Bonesbonesbonesbone said:


> why are you so calm when your getting your testicles removed. How did you have enough willpower too post a thread on this ? This is obviously larp if you show no proof and you are cointinituing to speak with others even when your nuts are going to be removed which is what makes you a man...
> 
> larp unless proof and video proof too


i am mentally sick subhuman


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jun 16, 2022)

At least you wont go bald.


----------



## reputation (Jun 16, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> i have operation tomorrow and my urologist is saying that they will remove both of my balls is it necessary to remove both balls what will happen if they remove both balls help me my life has been fucked


Why would it be fucked without balls


----------



## Deleted member 18789 (Jun 16, 2022)

Brownmistake said:


> Lol dis nigga getting neutered


Cruel


----------



## Ricochet (Jun 16, 2022)

On the bright side you get TRT for life


----------



## PapaGremlin (Jun 16, 2022)

The fuck bro
If true, only one way to cope w this fate is becoming ogre bodybuilder w pharma roids


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 16, 2022)

PapaGremlin said:


> The fuck bro
> If true, only one way to cope w this fate is becoming ogre bodybuilder w pharma roids


laude


----------



## 8PSLcel (Jun 16, 2022)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 9801 (Jun 16, 2022)

Your gene pool just got nuked


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 16, 2022)

bruh get your sperm preserved


----------



## FrenchChad (Jun 16, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> u think they will take both balls out or just one they said they are not sure yet but anything can happen in the operation do u think i can have kids with one ball


No u will never have kids lol


----------



## heightface (Jun 16, 2022)

SeiGun said:


> bruh get your sperm preserved


Yes


----------



## Deusmaximus (Jun 17, 2022)

Ricochet said:


> On the bright side you get TRT for life


He will maybe get once a month injection with 100mg if he is really lucky.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jun 17, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> u think they will take both balls out or just one they said they are not sure yet but anything can happen in the operation do u think i can have kids with one ball


Show PET scan or LARP


----------



## Deleted member 19896 (Jun 17, 2022)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Show PET scan or LARP


Nigga just watched fight club


----------



## racoon4 (Jun 17, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> u think they will take both balls out or just one they said they are not sure yet but anything can happen in the operation do u think i can have kids with one ball


freeze your sperm ASAP


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 17, 2022)

Good alll ethnic men should be castrated


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jun 17, 2022)

idk what about you OP
but I'd rather die with huge cancer balls than become an eunuch💪


----------



## alriodai (Jun 17, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> u think they will take both balls out or just one they said they are not sure yet but anything can happen in the operation do u think i can have kids with one ball


I don't know if you're serious but I know some dudes who had it, they will remove you only one ball and you will still be able to procreate, but your T levels will decline a lil bit


----------



## ropemax (Jun 17, 2022)

He's probably under the knife rn if it's not a larp. @Thompsonz do you think they will remove both balls or keep one hanging?


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Jun 17, 2022)

alriodai said:


> I don't know if you're serious but I know some dudes who had it, they will remove you only one ball and you will still be able to procreate, but your T levels will decline a lil bit





ropemax said:


> He's probably under the knife rn if it's not a larp. @Thompsonz do you think they will remove both balls or keep one hanging?


b-b-but Hitler!


----------



## KDA Player (Jun 17, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> i had 3 vaccines including booster do u think thats the reason why i had this should i talk to my urologist about this can it be reversed do u tink


Holy fuck


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 19, 2022)

its over


----------



## reborn (Jun 19, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> i have operation tomorrow and my urologist is saying that they will remove both of my balls is it necessary to remove both balls what will happen if they remove both balls help me my life has been fucked



A friend of mine also had testicular cancer. He had one ball removed and had a kid afterwards.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 19, 2022)

reborn said:


> A friend of mine also had testicular cancer. He had one ball removed and had a kid afterwards.


I wish that was the case with me as well. but unfortunately the surgeon not only removed both my balls but my penis as well. ever since my life has become pointless.


----------



## R@m@ (Jun 19, 2022)

monk mode


----------



## reborn (Jun 19, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> I wish that was the case with me as well. but unfortunately the surgeon not only removed both my balls but my penis as well. ever since my life has become pointless.



Sorry to hear that man. This sucks very much. As far as women are concerned my advice is to stay as far away from them as you can. If you fall in love and then she rejects you because you have no dick it will be torture for you.

I guess I'd travel the world for a while, focus on work. There are other things than sex that one can enjoy and life is short anyway. If you look at the grand scale of things it doesn't all matter anyway. I am a 40 yo virgin and have come to terms with the fact that I will die a virgin. Life goes by so far anyway. Just travel the world and make the best out of it while you can.


----------



## reborn (Jun 19, 2022)

KDA Player said:


> Holy fuck



I have always told people here to stay away from the vaccination. It is medicine for old people. If you are young then why would you get old people's medicine? Only old people die from Covid. I mean we do not really know if this dude got cancer because of the vaccination but regardless of that don't get vaxxed if you are younger than 70 or you are a moron.


----------



## KDA Player (Jun 20, 2022)

reborn said:


> I have always told people here to stay away from the vaccination. It is medicine for old people. If you are young then why would you get old people's medicine? Only old people die from Covid. I mean we do not really know if this dude got cancer because of the vaccination but regardless of that don't get vaxxed if you are younger than 70 or you are a moron.


Yea ngl it was just an IQ test, being older than 70 may be worth the shot, but younger, wtf ?

But obviously it was just one step of modern slavery, to it was to be expected.


----------



## .🇹🇩. (Jun 21, 2022)

bump


----------



## FootballPlaya69 (Jun 21, 2022)

.🇹🇩. said:


> bump


Kys


----------

